# My New Glasses Are Here!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay!

I've needed a new prescription for over a year now, and a few months ago my glasses snapped apart and have been held together with progressive coats of super glue until my new ones came in. Got a really good deal on the new ones (glasses and prescription sunglasses for $35) but the shipping took a little longer than I'd like.

Still, all things considered I'm happy as heck! No more headaches from eye-strain! *dance*

Now I can see to get all things done, including taking care of my furry brood ^_^

~Katie


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe congrats on the new glasses! I wear contacts/glasses too and know how good it feels when you get new ones!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm right there with you! You just reminded me I'm on my last pair of contacts!! Oops!! :lol:


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Yay!! I go for a new appt tues. My current prescription expired Oct. of last year so Im kinda due for one. Hopefully I can get some new glasses for Xmas! 

My issue with my glasses is that they're plastic and they kinda warp to where they don't fit on my head. Have had to get them fixed 4 times Ugh!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

The place I ordered mine from has really low priced frames if you wanna check into getting some new ones. I don't think I ever had plastic frames, mine have always been metal so they can be bent back into place fairly easily (and I abuse them, like falling asleep in them or sitting on them >_<).

I got 2 pairs of glasses for about $35 USD shipped, not too shabby ^_^

ZenniOptical.com

~Katie


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG all I have done so far is copy and paste the link and look at the front page and I already know you are my hero!!! I spend at least $100 a pair and I have to get 2 because I abuse them so much (falling asleep, I work in a daycare so they get grabbed, balls hit my face :lol: ). Thank you so much. Even shipping to the US is awesome!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

No problem ^_^ My eye doctor gave my my written prescription and wrote the web address on the back for me. Shipping time was like 6-8 weeks to me over here, but I think it'd be less to the US/Canada direct, my mail has to be routed around a bit before I get it.

Double check to make sure you get all the details from your doctor, I think mine had to give me some extra info so I could order online, something about pupil distance?

~Katie


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

I got some new glasses too!!!!! I love them. Though I had to get my younger brother his first pair (and he's 17! Im so jealous, I've had them since 5, and Im 19) so we just went to Walmart. I forgot to ask about pupillary distance, will I be able to call and ask, or will I need to go back in?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I would ask first, either call in to the doctor's office or go in person, because I think it's a part of one of the tests for an eye exam, it's just not commonly handed out information.

Def ask before paying for another exam!

And I sympathize, I've had glasses since I was 7, and am now well on my way to being legally blind without them >_<


----------

